# Saint-Saëns, Carnival of the Animals



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

I can't find any thread about this famous work, so if there is one, perhaps mine can be merged with it.

Last night I watched a televised performance by the Kanneh-Mason family et al at the BBC Proms. I'd forgotten how much I like the suite, but I don't own a recording.

I particularly like "Aquarium" so I'm looking for recommendations where this is a strength.

Oh, and I'd prefer one without text readings.

Thanks


----------



## 1846 (Sep 1, 2021)

I really like the recording featuring Lucas and Arthur Jussen, released in 2017. I am a huge fan of the Jussen Brothers, and they do this piece quite well, and I think you'll be pleased with what they do with Aquarium. The performance is excellent, and as you requested, no spoken text. Also on the CD is a performance of the Poulenc _Concerto for Two Pianos and Orchestra_, one of their specialties, and finally a piece for one piano four hands which they commissioned for themselves called _Night_ by Fazil Say. It's very modern and quite interesting. I highly recommend this CD for everything on it.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

This one, if you can find it:








It's totally without narration - in Peter & the Wolf, too.

This one is also superb:









The whole disk is a delight of lesser-known Saint-Saens.

This one is also excellent and might be easier to get:


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

There are many fantastic recordings of _Carnival of the Animals_ without narration which is the only way I'd listen to the work. Check these out:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

While we're here, does anyone know of a recording that uses a real glass harmonica in Aquariums rather than the more common glockenspiel?


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I would recommend the version with Ondrej Lenard and the Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra. I am not sure if it has narration or not.

If you want or are indifferent to narration, I also recommend the performance by Perlman, Mehta, and the Israel Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

The Argerich Freire Kremer Maisky's Version on Philips is exceptionally good in terms of overall quality. Michel Béroff, Jean-Philippe Collard's on EMI in 1977 is also a great choice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neo Romanza said:


> There are many fantastic recordings of _Carnival of the Animals_ without narration which is the only way I'd listen to the work. Check these out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

It's on BBC (UK) Radio 3 _Building a Library_ on 2021-09-25 with _Sarah Devonald_ reviewing.
edit: added BBC (UK), punctuation
Not sure if I can post link.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

mbhaub said:


> While we're here, does anyone know of a recording that uses a real glass harmonica in Aquariums rather than the more common glockenspiel?


I believe these two feature the glass harmonica, performed in both recordings by Alasdair Malloy.









Carlton Classics - 3036600012









Decca - UCCD 1484


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

FrankE said:


> It's on Radio 3 Building a Library on 2021-09-25 with Sarah Devonald reviewing


I look forward to it. Having listened to all of those recommendations I can find on Spotify and Presto, I've bought the Capucon (as recommended by Neo Romanza and RogerX), which seems to be the best of the chamber versions. It sounds great, clarity and space for each instrument, and an unfussy recording. However, I'd also like a 'big-band" version.

The challenge is to be able to hear the flute and the pianos on Aquarium. In the Kanneh-Masons take, the pianos are pushed too far back in the mix without helping the flute. In what I think is the Beroff/Collard (a decorated elephant is on the cover?) the flute is very clear, the pianos well separated, but the pace is rather stately.

Bernstein/NYP is hugely overblown (to my ears, I must stress) though I quite like his narration! But I've listened to so many, they're merging into one. Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I initially had the Ondrej Lenard (Naxos) mentioned by bharbeke, with the usual coupling by Britten and Prokofiev. Now I've got Dutoit, on _The Best of Saint Saens_ (Eloquence) coupled with a few other Saint-Saens goodies.






I also like the version with narration, and I have Beatrice Lillie's recording:






I went to a live performance of the chamber version years ago. The musicians injected a bit of humour, such as the clarinetist bobbing his head in from the side stage door. In this video, he's offstage:






There was an earlier, related thread, which was an interesting discussion:
Saint Saens and his Aquarium: impressionism before Debussy?


----------

